

Ask HN: 'Do what you want'... Does it really matter what you want? - Ardit20

This is perhaps the most stated advice, the fall back, in many instances, of giving some advice, the first thing that comes in mind when one asks as to what they should do. Do what you want most, what you have a passion for, absent of any consideration that most people, if not all people know not what their passion is.<p>My question is the simplest, and I hope you will engage in debating it. Does it matter at all what you decide to follow in the absence of any clear knowledge of what you want or what your passion is? Is there such a thing as passion and want when deciding how to spend your life and choosing your career, or is instead our path paved by circumstances and events, our passions formed by our experience rather than carved by our own controlled paving of the future?
======
delano
It's sufficiently difficult to answer your question(s) so I'll offer a
different perspective.

Consider this question: are you enjoying your time? If the answer is no, are
you working towards something that will allow you to enjoy your time? If the
answer is still no, then you may want to reconsider what it is that you want.

------
MaysonL
Find something that you think is worth doing, and do it. The more you do it,
the better you'll get at it, and the more you'll enjoy it.

Try not to let other people's evaluations have any effect, other than to point
out possible ways to improve.

